# Re: No DNS Server - No WINS Server



## picasso2227 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: No DNS Server - No WINS Server*

I am having the same problem. The internet keeps going down. When I check Local Area Connection - Intel Network Connection- Link Speed and Duplex Settings and then run a Diagnostics/Run Test I get the following: 

Adapter is set to get IP Automatically
Ping Gateway 192.168.1.1 Passed
Ping DNS 24.247.15.53 Passed
Ping DNS 23.237.24.53 Passed
NO WINS server is available for this connection
Ping Network 192.168.1.255 Failed

Here is the info you requested below:
Dell Inspiron 530, Windows Vista
ISP - Charter Cable
Cable Modem - Ambit U10C018
Linksys Router - WRT5462 V1
Wired Connection - NOTE: Other computer running off router has had NO problems. It is a ThinkPad on Windows XP. The problem computer is able to get email and streaming music, but pages freeze and lose internet connection frequently.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\patrick>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : patrick-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gha.chartermi.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gha.chartermi.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-7B-E3-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8a3:45f8:2625:62b7%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 11, 2008 11:32:27 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 12, 2008 11:32:26 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334025
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.15.53
24.247.24.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:3854:2511:3f57:fe98(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3854:2511:3f57:fe98%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gha.chartermi.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gha.chartermi.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.103%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.247.15.53
24.247.24.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\patrick>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No DNS Server - No WINS Server*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No DNS Server - No WINS Server*

That connection looks fine, is that the failing computer?


----------



## picasso2227 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: No DNS Server - No WINS Server*

yes, this is the computer. what does this mean?

NO WINS server is available for this connection
Ping Network 192.168.1.255 Failed

Thanks John!

Patrick


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No DNS Server - No WINS Server*

192.168.1.255 is the broadcast address, there's nothing there to respond to a ping, it's not a valid address for a device.


----------

